# Vanilla stabilizer



## alexeilers (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone tried to make their own vanilla stabilizer????  Ingredients?  If not, where do you get yours?


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Oct 7, 2009)

I wouldn't even know how to go about it  

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com has it as do so many more. Do a google search for it you'll come up with tons of suppliers that carry it.


----------



## llineb (Nov 5, 2009)

i get mine from bramble berry and it works great!!!!!!!!!
lara


----------

